# ventilateur dans imac G3



## Telonioos (21 Août 2003)

Salut,

J'ai fait une petit bidouille sur mon imac G3 car trop fortes chaleur et comme il tourne 24h/24h, le montage d'un ventilo (silencieux) s'imposait.

Voilà, c'est dispo par ici :  là 

J'attend vos commentaires et remarques, et aussi critiques

@+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Août 2003)

Salut Telonioos !
Perso, je trouve ta bidouille très intéressante ! J'ai eu le meme problème avec mon Flower Power DV600 qui a mal supporté la canicule !!!
On pourrait évidemment discuter sur les qualités esthétiques de la bidouille du fait de l'emplacement du ventilo à l'extérieur, mais je présume que tu n'as pas eu le choix et qu'il était impossible de placer un ventilo (meme plus petit) à l'intérieur !!!
Bon, c'est vrai que j'hésiterais à le faire sur mon Flower Power que je bichonne aux petits oignons, mais c'est vrai aussi que, la semaine dernière, j'aurais pu faire cuire les petits oignons dessus tellement il était brulant !!!
L'important c'est le résultat !


----------



## emynona (22 Août 2003)

Tout le monde n'avait peut-être pas saisie le lien ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



donc c'est là :  http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=234 

Tu m'en voudra pas Telo


----------



## Telonioos (22 Août 2003)

emynona a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde n'avait peut-être pas saisie le lien ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, bien sur que non !!!
et merci


----------



## Telonioos (22 Août 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Telonioos !
> Perso, je trouve ta bidouille très intéressante ! J'ai eu le meme problème avec mon Flower Power DV600 qui a mal supporté la canicule !!!
> On pourrait évidemment discuter sur les qualités esthétiques de la bidouille du fait de l'emplacement du ventilo à l'extérieur, mais je présume que tu n'as pas eu le choix et qu'il était impossible de placer un ventilo (meme plus petit) à l'intérieur !!!
> Bon, c'est vrai que j'hésiterais à le faire sur mon Flower Power que je bichonne aux petits oignons, mais c'est vrai aussi que, la semaine dernière, j'aurais pu faire cuire les petits oignons dessus tellement il était brulant !!!
> L'important c'est le résultat !



Ben ouais, tu as raison, pour le mettre à l'intérieur c'est plutout dur !!!! Par la trappe VGA, c'est impossible, du fait de la présence de la grille de dissipation thermique.
L'autre solution aurait été de positionner le ventilateur à la place de la poignée sur le dessus de l'imac, mais là, bonjour l'angoisse, je ne me voyais pas attaquer à la scie-sauteuse la coque de mon joli imac indigo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis aussi, même si l'esthétique est très laide, j'ai toujours la deuxième trappe intacte en réserve (quand j'ai acheté mon mac il y avait 2 trappes, celle toute fermée, et celle avec le trou pour brancher qqch sur le port VGA).
Donc, pour les longues soirées d'hiver, j'enlèverai le ventilateur et placerai la trappe VGA intacte. Comme ça plus de bobo à l'imac !!!!!!

D'aute part, en vitesse mini il ne se fait pas du tout entendre (le ventilo ...) et c'est super efficace et mon DD ne prend plus de risque, bref, je suis content de ma bébète !!

@+

PS : j'attend encore vos commentaires
PS2 : allez faire un petit tour chez  xrings pour voir l'engin !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Août 2003)

bravo pour la manip!c'est super de pouvoir (et savoir) faire çà!

bon on a vanté le silence de l'iMac G3 mange disc,car pas de ventilo,mais ce post est la preuve que cela peut aussi poser pb...
on a trop souvent critiqué l'eMac et son gros ventilo,mais pendant la canicule,il tournait certains apres midi en continu et je n'ai eu aucun probleme...
comme quoi il faut choisir :le silence et une machine qui chauffe,
ou un peu de bruit pour une température du processeur raisonnable...


----------



## emynona (22 Août 2003)

Mais le bruit n'est pas une fatalité si l'on a pris soin de choisir le bon ventilo ...


----------



## Ciboulon (27 Août 2003)

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà changé son ventilateur d'iMac Rev D (333Mhz) pour un autre plus silencieux ? Si oui, je suis curieux de savoir comment, quel modèle et où peut-on le trouver ?


----------



## Telonioos (27 Août 2003)

Ciboulon a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà changé son ventilateur d'iMac Rev D (333Mhz) pour un autre plus silencieux ? Si oui, je suis curieux de savoir comment, quel modèle et où peut-on le trouver ?



Salut

Essaye d'aller faire un tour sur www.ruemontgallet.com, tu y trouveras ton bonheur !!
Moi j'ai choisi un thermaltake smart case fan 2, très silencieux, vraiment excellent !!


----------



## emynona (27 Août 2003)

Encore une fois je remet le lien qui va bien :  là


----------



## Telonioos (28 Août 2003)

emynona a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois je remet le lien qui va bien :  là



Quelle prévoyance mon cher Emy !!!!!


----------



## Ciboulon (28 Août 2003)

Merci pour le lien qui va bien, mais est-ce le ventilateur pour iMac Slot in (rajouté) ou peut-il remplacer celui, existant et bruyant de mon iMac Rev D (à tiroir) ? Est-ce la même taille et ventile-t-il (non je ne bégaye pas) sufisamment ?


----------

